# NoDak burned in Wildfowl.....



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

Everyone if u picked up the new Wildfowl mag turn to page 8 and read the article..... Nodak got burned but i agree the intention is clean but still will promote overkilling. I like the idea about the nest boxes.....

The article is called "Shoot The Hen, Earn A Point" its about a competition where each duck is given a point value and most points win, Drake mallard, drake pintail and drake wood duck are 5 points. Hens earn one point but drake gadwalls, spoony and cans earn u none so its better to shoot the hens to get points.

Anyone else read this or have input???

lata, 2d


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I have plenty, but just shrug it off. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

zx2dxz said:


> The article is called "Shoot The Hen, Earn A Point" its about a competition where each duck is given a point value and most points win, Drake mallard, drake pintail and drake wood duck are 5 points. Hens earn one point but drake gadwalls, spoony and cans earn u none so its better to shoot the hens to get points.


Don't believe everything you read. You'd think an article burning an event would at least have a slight clue as to what it's all about. Compare what you posted to the scores listed below:

5 points drake mallard
5 points drake wood duck
4 points all other drakes (excluding coots, shovelors, and gadwalls)
3 points for shovelors, gadwalls
2 points for coots
1 point for all hens - SHOOT DRAKES!!!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/classicsignup.php

Enough said.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i just posted what it said but i agree u guys should drop it to 0 points for hens. Cuz then most hunters would let them pass to allow a position open for point earning ducks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought that the point relation showed that the purpose wasn't to shoot hens. 1 point, 0 points...whatever, no one I know pulls a gun on a hen anyways.

Did you read Jed Fluhrer's article on the event?



> Finally the sun came up and the ducks started flying. Several groups worked into spitball range but we couldn't tell drakes so we held off. Small flocks worked all morning and we shot a few drakes and let a lot of them swim around the decoys. Life couldn't have been better...


http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/greenskins04.php

Most guys didn't shoot until the sun came up. The wind brought the birds into the sun and it made for a long morning.

40 hunters, only 7 hens harvested, and keep in mind that poor plumage at that time of year could've accounted for most of them being shot. I'd say that was some good voluntary restraint. We never shoot hens at any time of year so this weekend was no different.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We don't need anymore people telling us what we should or shouldn't shoot, I don't care if their magazines or other hunters. Their is regs on shooting hens, if your not breaking any, so be it.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm going to sound like a complete idiot, but i'm from southern illinois, and never heard of a point system. So what is with the point system, do you get something for the most points or what???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Wildfowl sucks. Who reads that tacky, lame magazine anyways? Like I really want to read about a bunch of tools who can't hunt on their own so they hire a guide.

You really want to hear about an incentive to kill? Try paying someone several thousand dollars to go help you kill something...just like all the guys in Wildowl do by using guides.

Essentially it boils down to this; you have this editor talking smack about a bunch of guys who got together for a friendly gathering to raise money for conservation. Meanwhile he has no problem paying thousands of dollars to someone to ensure he is able to just go out and kill lots of birds (while doing none of the work). To me that's the definition of "blood thirsty" and that is EXACTLY what his publication promotes.

...Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Jones you said it perfectly.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

:withstupid:

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Better yet -1 for all hens


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this artical available on line? Can't seem to find the magazine anywhere in town!


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

If you don't give the hens at least one point then you will have morons that shoot hens tossing them in the ditch so they can shoot another duck that is worth points.

Even if you pick out only drakes the occasional hen is gonna die. The best thing you can do is shoot greenheads and if you shoot a hen throw a donation towards Delta Waterfowl.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Believe it or not...the guys in this tournament would NEVER throw a hen in the weeds. In fact I'd say if you make it if a hen is shot that guy stops hunting for the day and EVERY one of these guys would adhere to the rules.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Wldfwl sucks, 7 hens shot btwn all of the people in G/Skins?? :roll: WOW, for the plumage that was there that 1st week that is pretty good, plus even though people try not to shoot them last time I checked it is still legal to shoot hens.....they almost made it sound like they were poaching them...

oops i didnt read every post, i guess i just totally wrote what Hustad wrote, sorry...


----------

